# want nhs and hospital to provide more for ibs and crohns diesaes



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm really fed up with nhs at the moment ,there no support groups round my area and i don't fill that much is being done ,They haven't givin that much of advist.I think nhs and other hospital should do more to help us ! do you think so? i also think they should be a program on ibs so people can understand what we going through!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

The only thing is that you have to realize that there are thousands of diseases out there. IBS isn't the only one. There's diseases where the child dies immediatly after its born- I think things like that should be studdied more often than IBS because lets face it- we all do have lives!







It's just a matter of self exploration and figuring out what triggers it and what doesn't - and because everyone's different there's no set in stone advice to give. It would be nice if more support groups were to pop up but I don't quite feel that's the hospital's job.


----------

